# Controlador paraservos r/c



## capculata (Nov 5, 2006)

en una pagina vi esto. 
http://www.electronicaestudio.com/picmaster.htm 

es un controlador para servos r/c 
creo que esto es lo que quiero, pero realmente es muy caro para el uso que le voy a dar y encima es de fuera. 
sirve para moverlos servo y tambien tiene memoria. 
viendo lo que es y lo que hace hay alguna manera de hacermelo yo en mi casa? 
claro esta sin memoria ya que no la necesito. 

espero vuestras respuestas. 
gracias


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hay muchos circuitos ahi, no se a cual te referis. Decime lo que necesitas hacer y te doy una mano. Saludos.


----------



## capculata (Nov 6, 2006)

es el que pone control para servos r/c.

lo que quiero hacer es un aleron movil y para ello voy a utilizar dos servos de r/c

quiero que cuando arranque este normal y cuando meta 4ª que suba se mantenga ahi cuando pase a 5ª pero cuando reduzca a 3ª baje a su posicion normal.
los servos tienen 3 cables (rojo,negro y blanco) y encima son de 6v.
este es mi gran desafio para mi que no soy experto ni en electronica ni en robotica.

gracias de antemano


----------



## enriqxxx (Abr 5, 2007)

bueno yo lo realizaria con pic hiciera un tacometro y depende la velocidad c mueve el aparato.... saludos..


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2007)

Capculata: Edita el título por favor porque no es descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## edugonza (Abr 6, 2007)

hola:
        mira, el tema segun entiendo seria asi, los servos de radio control se controlan por pwm, esto quiere decir que modulando ancho de pulso puedes variar la posisicon angular del eje. de 0 a 180, no mas.
la capacidad de los servitos es aproximadamente 3kg, y tienen en su construccion un potenciomentro que retroalimenta con su propia electronica para poder mantener la posicion.
basicamnente son un motor dc, con unos aditivos para convertirce en servo.
Lo que tendrias que hacer es un programa pic que pueda tomar la velocidad de tu vehiculo y cuando se alcanze la que corresponda a la marcha 4 o 5, accione los servos .
No es facil , pero tampoco imposible, empieza por poder ingresar la velocidad de tu vehiculo dentro del pic, y despues agregale el programita de salida a los servitos
ojo, no tomes las rpm, ya que no te indican la velocidad del vehiculo, sino las vueltas del motor.


----------

